# Bikerin (w) aus dem Raum Bielefeld/Münster gesucht für Training und Mixed-Rennen



## jamz83 (15. Juli 2017)

Moin!
Ich suche Bikerin als Trainingspartnerin und für Team-Mixed-Rennen wie Marathons/Etappenrennen oder 12/24h Rennen. Wer kommt auch aus dem Raum Bielefeld / Osnabrück und fährt Marathon/Cross Country, gerne mit Trails?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jamz83 (26. September 2017)

Hoch lebe dieses Thema...es lebe hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

